# quilt on facebook



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Does any quilter know how to get the wall hanging pattern of this quilt? It was on Facebook ,someone said on just quilting group,can't find them,thanks


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

how to hang a quilt on the wall go here:

http://www.amyalamode.com/blog/2012/01/18/how-to-hang-a-quilt-tutorial/

copy and paste.


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

It's a simple log cabin block. Google log cabin quilt and you'll come up with many patterns. If it's the finishing that concerns you, PM me and I'll step you thru it. I've made many quilts and log cabin is one of my favorites.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

This is a Log Cabin block quilt with strapping between the blocks and border strips. It's the fabrics used which make it look different. One block is plain fabric and the remaining finished log cabin block is hanging from the finished binding. It is very cute. I hope you are able to make one.
Look for the traditional log cabin instructions.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

on hanging a quilt, correction. You do not have to copy and paste.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Pinned to Pinterest, maybe the lady who put it there can help?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/240520436327565918/


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh well, I guess I misunderstood the question!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a lovely quilt and a clever idea

Edited: I also misunderstood the question.


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## annie817 (Feb 7, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

You could make this quilt with any block pattern. It's very charming.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

apette said:


> You could make this quilt with any block pattern. It's very charming.


I emailed the picture to a quilting friend and told her the same thing. She makes a lot of storybook quilts to donate to a local kindergarten so the idea would work well to make these interesting.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Thread on the Quilting Board today about this wall hanging:
http://www.quiltingboard.com/main-f1/dangling-block-wallhanging-t275942.html


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never seen such a cute quilt.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

There are a lot of variations out there, but I think the original (pattern) can be found at http://www.chrisgilman.com


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Tighten the tension made with 9 patch.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

It is called tighten the tension and can be found on the link yarn barn put in her message. Every one is just using their favorite block to get different looks


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> Tighten the tension made with 9 patch.


Another one. How cute!!!


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

yarnbomb is right. You can find a pattern for this quilt on that website;s pattern page Close Encounterpanes. The pattern is called "Tighten the Tension". This quilt is a variation of the pattern which is made of 9 patch and alternate blocks with a more ornate border. This quilt was done with log cabin blocks with sashing strip between the blocks.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Really cute quilt.


----------

